# Xbox 360 Gaming Cabinet



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure it has adequate ventilation. RROD =


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 8, 2012)

What would be the best wood to use? I want to paint it black.


----------

